# Rural crime across the pond



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Crime on the rise in merry 'ol England?

Regards, Mike

http://www.fwi.co.uk...ime-a-day39.htm


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

What is fly tipping? We have hay theft and copper wire from the top of the pivot sprinklers theft. But no fly tipping.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder what 'fly tipping' is as well...? The English have some terms that are, well, alien to us.

Reading the article and knowing Europeans and their non-access to firearms and the fact that the Second Amendment don;t apply there, I can understand his frustration.

Here , on my place, 'Fly Tipping' or hay theft or any mischeif will get you face to face with my Second Amendment equalizer.

I have a hard time imagining living in a society where no one has firearms except the police and the criminals.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

flytipping is illegal dumping.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ah. We get some of that flytipping. Someone dumped a Honda CBR 600 sportsbike on my cousins farm. It just needed a new brake line and battery. Sold it for $3000. Our neighbor has had several 4x4x8 bales stolen from his stack.. We just can't figure out how they are able to push one down and get it into their truck without A. getting killed, B. crushing their truck.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> I have a hard time imagining living in a society where no one has firearms except the police and the criminals.


I've lived in the UK three times and you really don't notice it. I've lived/worked in other parts of the world as well. Very few countries have as many guns as we do. I could have have shotguns in the UK for hunting, but you couldn't have handguns and I'm not sure about hunting rifles. I never felt I needed either, but I guarantee I have them here. We seem to have much more violent crime in this country....Or we just have a media that sensationalizes all gun-related crime because of their anti-gun bias. Personally, I blame the media. Violent crime happens in the rest of the world, but you don't hear about it for weeks on end.

Crime in the UK is typically non-violent......Most criminals don't have guns either, but they are resourceful. Last time I lived there they had a guy who was robbing people in London with a knife and superglue. He'd relieve them of their wallet and then glue their hand to a wall while he made his getaway. The victims however, all said he was pretty polite........


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

At least he didn't 'superglue' them to a toilet seat.......









Owning Kubota large frame tractors this may sound strange but I have a good friend who is a German Citizen and works for JD in Germany as a design engineer (probably another reason why I own Kubota's...







).

Anyway, he comes stateside yearly for engineering updates in Moline and usually takes his vacation here so I see him then. They have no firearms in Germany except for the police and military and gun ownership is completely foreigh to him though he likes to go to the range and shoot mine....

I'm sure some interesting stories circulate in the JD plant Mannheim) where he works, about his American friend and how 'gun crazy' he is......

As a German citizen you can own a sporting long gun but the paperwork is astronomical as is the background check and no pistols there either.

The first time he actually looked in ine of my gun safes, he was quite taken back, but had no ptoblem handling any pistol especially. He was in the German Military, something thats mandatory there and should be here, the draft should be reinstated, probably would go a long way toward guiding our misguided youth but thats another subject.... So he shot rifles and pistols in the service of his country.

I guess if you never had the Second Amendment, you don't miss it....

Least I know what 'fly dipping' is now. We have fly dippers here. The discard junk in my hayfields that damage my equipment.

I gusee ammunition is absurdely expensive in Germany as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have to agree with mike, haven't lived there but have visited twice. First time for ten days, second time for three weeks. Was kinda funny the first time I was there, visited London during their little PM uproar, might have been there version of our Swat teams out and about in London, armed with assault rifles, people gave them a wide berth. That was the only time I seen any guns in England.

I must also admit their CCTV system must work very well, we stayed in Felixstowe which has a population of around 38,000, the police station their was only manned during the day to take accident reports and follow up on complaints and that might not even be 8 hours a day. If they have a area that has a rising crime problem, they install a few more CCTV camera's. If an area city around here that had a pop of 38,000 only had police on duty during the day it'd be mayhem in less than a week.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I must also admit their CCTV system must work very well, we stayed in Felixstowe which has a population of around 38,000, the police station their was only manned during the day to take accident reports and follow up on complaints and that might not even be 8 hours a day. If they have a area that has a rising crime problem, they install a few more CCTV camera's. If an area city around here that had a pop of 38,000 only had police on duty during the day it'd be mayhem in less than a week.


You really don't notice the cameras, but they use the heck out of them to catch the bad guys. If you say you've been somewhere as an alibi they'll go through all the footage to confirm or disprove your story. They're all digital on the M25, if they get you speeding, the ticket may get to your house before you do. At Heathrow Airport your picture is taken about 25 times before you reach Immigration. The Brits and Germans are the folks that developed and first used facial recognition software. The cops are usually pretty decent, as a foreigner I was required to register with the local constabulary, so as soon as I got a house I'd have to go down there. They were always very professional, but they solve a lot of crimes in their 8-5 workday and the crime rate is very low. I remember a case where a guy was murdered at a layby (rest area) on the motorway (Highway), they identified the bad guys car but couldn't get the plate, so they interviewed everyone in the country who had a car like it and caught him about two years later. I was really impressed by their persistence.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, can't remember which motorway we were on, but they had the average speed camera's, no point in speeding as if you get to the next camera before you are supposed to, BUSTED. The rest of the motorway's. hammerdown, 80-85mph no problem. Be cruising along then you'd see a sign with a camera and three hashmarks, no problem, 80-85mph, then a sign with a camera and two hash marks, 80-85mph, then a camera with one hash mark, 80-85mph then THE sign with a BIG camera on it, every body slams on the brakes at the first hash mark in the road, then slams back on the gas when you only have about 3 hash marks left in the road as the last three ain't enough for the camera to tell if your speeding. When we got back to the states even doing 75mph on the toll road from Chicago seemed like we were creeping along.

I absolutely love the people in England, very polite and for the most part very friendly, and love the countryside, the culture and the history but after a point you start to realize they are sheeple, brain washed right into the whole socialism thing and I just couldn't stand to live there for very long, would drive me absolutely bonkers eventually.

For example, they've been brainwashed into thinking guns are evil. Tammy's one cousin Kevin is 52, his wife is 36 and he has a 14 year old step son, Marcus. Last time we were there Marcus was over to a friends house, they were playing with their equivalent of nerf guns, the whole time Kevin was complaining bout the Nerf guns. Somebody could put a eye out, guns are too violent, blah blah blah. I didn't have the heart to tell him when I was 14 I had real guns that do a damn sight more than put your eye out. Several other things along those lines that just brings back the sheeple comparison.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Driving over there is one of the most fun things about the place. All the roads are twisty-turny, they have roundabouts instead of stop signs and most of the cars are stick-shift. Getting a UK Drivers License however, was difficult. The written part was easy but the driving portion took over two hours and they are very, very picky. I'm glad I only had to do that once. My daughter had to learn to drive a stick-shift and on the left side at the same time...teaching her was an interesting experience. I got her a Nissan Micra that had about a 1L engine, cruised at about 85 and got about 50 MPG.

I don't know that they are brainwashed about guns. I think it's more a case that they don't see the need. Plus they get all the negative news/movies from our anti-gun media and entertainment industry. Actually, some of the higher-victim-number shootings have been in Europe, but the media there just reports it and moves on. Here, they go on about it for months. You really can't appreciate how biased the US media is or how much pure propaganda we are exposed to until you live outside of the US for a while. CNN is completely different in the rest of the world because they have to compete with other media organizations and can't get away with the exaggerations and outright lies they spin here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing like a good blood and guts Western like "Unforgiven" or "Open Range". I can't recall of a good Brit movie??.....unless you are the Mary Poppins type







.

Regards, Mike


----------

